# Futur d'apple TV en France



## fick (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

je reviens de la fnac où j'ai voulu acheté une apple TV.
Réponse du vendeur: nous n'en avons plus et Apple a prévenu que nous ne serions pas relivré car ils arrêtent le produit en France...

Quelqu'un a entendu parlé de ça ?

Merci


----------



## ipascm (29 Septembre 2008)

bonne info: 
2 choses l'une : 
-> Nouvelle version de l'apple TV
-> Ou alors arret de l'apple TV (je garde la mienne car je suis sur quelle sera collector!!)

En tout cas si cela est vrai c'est une bien mauvaise nouvelle-> quid des mise à jour??


----------



## radar (29 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il s'est mal exprimé.
Apple a, semble-t-il, demandé à tout ce que les Apple TV soient retirés de la vente. On parle d'une mise à jour demain, 30 septembre 2008.


----------



## iouze (29 Septembre 2008)

Peut être que le retrait de la référence Apple Tv est réel.
Cela peut laisser la place à une nouvelle machine, une espèce de serveur multimédia familial à mi chemin entre un mac mini et un apple Tv avec tout ce que tout le monde attends depuis des lustres :rateau::rateau:

En tout cas moi j'en peux plus d'encoder mes dvd au format Apple Tv en attendant qu'ils veulent bien mettre à jour cette p.... de machine :love:


----------



## ipascm (30 Septembre 2008)

yes une petite mise à jour une lecture de DVD déporté à partir du mac et des petites apps comme la météo...


----------



## bafien (5 Octobre 2008)

tu peux en dire plus?
merci


----------



## frankypop (26 Novembre 2008)

2 mois après...
Y a t-il de nouvelles informations concernant la disponnibilité et les éventuelles nouveautés Apple TV ou nouveau produit ?


----------



## ipascm (27 Novembre 2008)

Pas officiellement en tout cas, puisqu'il n'y aura plus aucune annonce de nouveauté avant debut 2009...

Mais bon il y a déja la 2.3 qui fera un peu patienter...


----------

